# Salt nic nicotine recommendation



## LeislB (7/6/20)

Hi everyone, I hope you had an awesome weekend? 

I've been mixing free base juice for quite some time and an interested in learning about salt nic mixes. For those who mix with salt nic where do you get your nicotine from? Is it more expensive than free base nicotine?

Also read that one needs way more flavour concentrates for salt nic mixes, this would also make it more expensive. 

I would love to hear your input, advice and suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (7/6/20)

I am of course talking about the bright future when we can actually get nicotine again, sigh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/6/20)

Salt nic is around 160 per 50ml. 
Each 50ml is 100mg/ml.

So it’s expensive if you vape say 50mg but also the higher your mg, the less you vape.

For me personally I buy 100ml/100mg.
The mix I usually go for is single or at most dual flavour at 20% Flavour. But it will be dependent on your brand. For me, any Hangsen flavour are excellent for MTL as 20%.

I mix my 100mg into a 300ml batch of 2 or 3 different flavours so I spend about R600 for 300ml of 33mg juice. That 300ml can last me anywhere from 3 months to 6 months but usually it’s around 4 months. So I only have to buy 3 times per year at R600 or R700 if I need extra VG or PG. 

So I’m spending R1800-R2000 Annually on juice.

It’s worth noting too that Hangsen are more expensive than most brands so you might even drop that price a bit if you aren’t partial to their line.


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/6/20)

Sorry for spelling mistakes. Can’t be bothered to edit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (7/6/20)

I don't think I have a single Hangston flavour, will have to look into them. 

Where do you usually buy your nic from @Chickenstrip? I can't price at the moment because BLCK vapour's website doesn't even let you go on their nicotine page. I see the flavour mill sell 150ml for R190 so more expensive than yours.


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/6/20)

Normally I buy from Blck. I’ve used a few places though. Most recently it’s been Bossvape


Blck is R160 for 50ml
Boss is R399 for 100ml

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## takatatak (8/6/20)

FYI, I've contacted BLCK before regarding their *Gold Nic* and it's *not safe* for sub-ohm use... I spoke to TFM recently and they said *Prime Nic Salts* doesn't contain benzoic acid and *is safe* for subohm use at low concentrations. TFM doesn't stock salts with benzoic acid in them. Hope this helps keep you safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (8/6/20)

takatatak said:


> FYI, I've contacted BLCK before regarding their *Gold Nic* and it's *not safe* for sub-ohm use... I spoke to TFM recently and they said *Prime Nic Salts* doesn't contain benzoic acid and *is safe* for subohm use at low concentrations. TFM doesn't stock salts with benzoic acid in them. Hope this helps keep you safe



I thought the benzoic acid was what made it salt nic, the instant hit wonder? I wonder how the TFM one works


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/6/20)

They cost more or less the same. Most places that sell freebase will also sell salt nic.
As for flavor. Technically you use nic salts for mtl juices mostly and for mtl juice you add a bit more flavor. So yes and no. If you use nic salts at say 6mg for normal DL juice you will not use more flavoring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

There are many kinds of Salt Nic. There are 4 or 5 main kinds that you can get access to but benzoic acid was the instant favorite used by juul. It has a strong chemical taste though. I have only bought one bottle of cloudburst nicsalt before that contained bonzoic acid nicsalt. I’ve not been able to find it since. 

Most don’t stock it since it’s known to be carcinogenic at higher temps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

